# Best cable MODEM?



## vexen (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello, i am not sure where to start looking. I just purchased an Intel 100/1000 GT NIC. I tough it would help, but it doesnt quite. 

I play games a 20 ping difference matters. I have two friends in a town next to me playing in the same server, and we have the same ISP, i ping 60, he pings 40.

My cable modem was supplied by my ISP 5 years ago when the service was 5100/512. It is now 9000/900. I am not too much into technical networking and i'd like to know your opinions, should i look for a new modem? If so, what to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

I doubt there is much differences between cable modems. Just make sure it is DOCSIS 2.0 certified.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't you try their modem on your line, see if that makes a difference? It is very likely that it's your line though. Could be that you're a lot further from the provider.


----------



## vexen (Feb 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Can't you try their modem on your line, see if that makes a difference? It is very likely that it's your line though. Could be that you're a lot further from the provider.



I will try to call my ISP so see what is up, but we are in fact 20 km away, the servers are in Chicago, and we are next to Montreal, Canada.

Speedtest or other apps does not report the promised bandwidth either.



ktr said:


> I doubt there is much differences between cable modems. Just make sure it is DOCSIS 2.0 certified.



How can i know if it is DOCSIS 2.0? and what is this?


----------



## ktr (Feb 19, 2008)

Self-education is the path of enlightenment...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docsis

Google your cable modem model, and check the specs.


----------



## MadCow (Feb 20, 2008)

Just call up your ISP and tell them you're having speed issues and ask to send someone over. When I did that my ISP sent somebody and they replaced my modem for free.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Feb 27, 2008)

Cable modems are pretty much all the same really. Like some others have said make sure it is Docsis 2.0 otherwise your speeds will be lower than you are supposed to get. I would call your ISP and have them test your line as well, we had an issue at our apartment where the line was actually coming apart from its conduit to our building. You can buy a brand new network of modem, routers, adapters, etc. but it wont do much good if they have a crappy connection to the WAN..

As far as different brands, it doesn't really matter. I have a D-Link I bought a few years ago that has worked like a charm, never freezes, and isnt a cheap poorly built p.o.s. that the cable company supplies. I would buy your own quality modem so you wont have to rent one from the cable company. The ones they give are usually el-cheapo and you more than pay for their value in rent over time..  its one more way cable companies can screw you over!


----------

